# such an UGLY dog!!



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

haha. just kidding. 

he definately went from fuzz muffin-----to stud muffin...:bowl:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LOL He is pretty ugly huh?  

what a good looking boy you got there!!!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

He WAS SOO FUZZY! SOOO CUTE


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Holy smokes he has really shot up and his feathering is really taking shape. You are right he is turning into a really handsome boy! Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is about the cutest ugly I have ever seen. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe......ugly is the new CUTE!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Holy cow is that little baby Jake? Wait, you switched dogs cause he can't possibly be that big all ready!

He's gorgeous!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW!!! Stud Muffin is right!!!! What a handsome, handsome fella!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'll take yr ugly dog,any-day of the week!!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

What a handsome boy!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

He truly is a shining beauty!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

He is handsome!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Handsome teen you got there~! He looks in great shape too! It's hard to believe this is the same little puppy you brought home not too long ago.


----------



## puppy_luv_mom (May 14, 2007)

Yea, this is one ugly dog :yuck:  Lol.

What a handsome boy you have! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I want an ugly one just like yours!!!!
Wowza....he is going to be a big golden hunk when he's done growing!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! That's one great looking Studmuffin!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Well, they don't stay little for very long, that's for sure!!!! How old is Jake now? He sure is a great looking guy...I agree with what someone else said...more pictures, more pictures!!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Wish i was that ugly! he is beautiful.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Your dog is beautiful. But do you really want to see an ugly dog guys?

'Sam' was a purebred Chinese Crested Hairless and three time undefeated champ of the “World’s Ugliest Dog” contest (2003, 2004, 2005). He died just before his 15th birthday and he has been on TV and met some pretty famous people 

Anyhow, here is his picture:


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Well, they don't stay little for very long, that's for sure!!!! How old is Jake now? He sure is a great looking guy...I agree with what someone else said...more pictures, more pictures!!!!


 
jake is 6 1/2 months old now.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Holy smoke Joe. That thing is ugly.

Unlike Jake. He is growing up to be a good lookig boy!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I cannot believe how big he has gotten. He is just turning in to one very handsome boy. It just doesnt seem that long ago when you got him and look how he has grown. He is a sweetie. Keep those photos coming. He is a very handsome young boy. Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------

